# Installation problem with DVR



## jcastell (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello,

I attempted to install a DVR (the brand name and model are not available to me at this time) and when I played a DVD, the audio was on one channel and the video on another! Any ideas about what could be causing this problem?

Thank you,

Jason


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi jcastell


Double check the audio/video cables they are most likely crossed to different channel jacks on your devices. Use the menu screen to toggle the settings that match your cable's connections.


----------

